# Constable Joe Howard



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Constable Joe Howard 
*Harlan County Constable's Office
Kentucky*
End of Watch: Tuesday, April 1, 2008
Biographical Info
*Age:* 55
*Tour of Duty:* 13 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Heart attack
*Date of Incident:* Tuesday, April 1, 2008
*Weapon Used*: Person
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Constable Joe Howard suffered a fatal heart attack shortly after arrest a suspect who was wanted on an outstanding warrant. The suspect had to be restrained during the arrest.

After Constable Howard transported to the man to the county detention center, he pulled into the Harlan Police Department parking lot and radioed that he needed assistance. He was transported to Harlan ARH Hospital where he passed away a short time later.

Constable Howard was a US Navy veteran and had served as the constable of Harlan County District 1 for 13 years.
Agency Contact Information
Harlan County Constable's Office
PO Box 978
210 E. Central Street
Harlan, KY 40831

Phone: (606) 573-1313

_*Please contact the Harlan County Constable's Office for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------

